# J'ai perdu le disque dur?????????



## philmarc44 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
ce matin impossible d'ouvrir mon i mac g5. Point d'interrogation au milieu de l'écran.
Après plusieurs essais je me suis décidé à utiliser le disque d'installation. Et là, impossible de trouver le disque dur. 
Faut-il changer le disque dur ou faut il faire autre chose?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,



philmarc44 a dit:


> Après plusieurs essais je me suis décidé à utiliser le disque d'installation. Et là, impossible de trouver le disque dur.


Après avoir démarré sur ton DVD d'installation, as tu été dans le menu Utilitaire / Utilitaire de disque ? Si ton disque est vu, essaie de le réparer.

Si ton disque n'est pas vu par Utilitaire de disque, alors il est à craindre qu'il soit mort


----------



## philmarc44 (3 Novembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Après avoir démarré sur ton DVD d'installation, as tu été dans le menu Utilitaire / Utilitaire de disque ? Si ton disque est vu, essaie de le réparer.
> ...



C'est bien ce que je pensais, en effet le disque n'apparait plus et je n'y ai plus accès.
Merci, je vais essayer de démonter, j'ai vu qu'il y a des notices explicatives pour changer le disque dur.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2011)

philmarc44 a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer de démonter, j'ai vu qu'il y a des notices explicatives pour changer le disque dur.


Si c'est l'iMac G5 sans webcam, c'est assez facile. Le modèle avec webcam rend le changement de dd moins simple


----------

